# THE SUBMERGED PRISON Essex 2016



## Darkalien (Feb 5, 2016)

I Stumbled across this site whilst attempting to capture some landscape sunrise pictures during a warm morning in the Essex region. 

I didn't manage to get my picture due to the size and absolute brilliance of this site it is all just sheer picturesque, amazed I spent my entire day here in pure silence with the odd one off plane flying over head of view through the trees. 

For something different and almost weird and wonderful, this site is a must see. 

I did get some amazing pictures but this has to be seen by the eye. Enjoy!!! 


North Weald reboot history 

The North Weald London mobilisation centre, also known as the Essex Redoubt, situated on rising ground to the east of the North Weald Bassett within the grounds of the former Ongar Radio Station. 

The redoubt comprises a 'D'-shaped earthwork protecting casemated accommodation, stores and magazines within. The earthwork is formed into a defensive Twydall profile except to the rear, where the straight gorge ditch has steep, near vertical sides with a sunken road in the base. 

The principal access road crosses the gorge by a bridge onto the reinforced roof of the gorge casemates. The bridge overlies a caponier pierced by loopholes to allow enfilade rifle fire along the length of the gorge ditch. The roof of the gorge casemates forms a road from which two internal routes lead through the gorge rampart into the inner or 'front' section of the redoubt. This section includes a sunken semi-circular marshalling yard and another curved range known as the front casemates intended for ammunition and gun spares. The North Weald redoubt was not intended to be permanently garrisoned so provision was made for caretakers. 

Two derelict cottages, brick-built with slate roofs, stand within the line of the original perimeter fence south of the bridge. Construction of the North Weald Redoubt began in 1889 and was completed by 1904. It was retained as a military base in the decade leading up to 1904 and it is though to have served as an arsenal for the duration of the First World War. Thereafter it was adapted as a store for the nearby Ongar Radio Station. During World War II two gun turrets of the 'Allen-Williams' type were situated on the rampart terminals for local defence of the Radio Station. Scheduled.




[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK  ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]



[/url]The lost prison lands by DARK ALIEN, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Rubex (Feb 5, 2016)

Very nice  great photos too!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice and interesting post. You got some nice shots, especially the one with the triangles.


----------



## smiler (Feb 5, 2016)

A bit different that DA, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 5, 2016)

Erm wow! And an Allan Williams turret too!


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 5, 2016)

That's certainly something different, nice one


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice, looks like a good mouch


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't remember the redoubt having a swimming pool.


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 6, 2016)

Loool I know it's was metal, looked amazing


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 6, 2016)

If you get a chance get down there!!!


----------



## King Al (Feb 6, 2016)

Great pics Darkalien, the water gives the place a particularly bleak look!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 6, 2016)

very different - liking that


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 6, 2016)

Blimey I remember visiting this a few years back with SK and Nelly, very eventful visit....bumped into a group doing porn shoot. Nowhere near that amount of water on our visit. Nice set fella


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 6, 2016)

Interesting looking place!
You didn't fancy going in then? Lol


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 6, 2016)

Not this time lol in the summer I'll be in there mate lol


----------



## night crawler (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice place to come across even a AW turret


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2016)

Great pics,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

It was flooded by the council on purpose at the same time they put the new fence up....allegedgly....
Great report, thanks for sharing


----------



## Darkalien (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow didn't know it was purposely flooded thanks urbanx great site


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone on this site got a Scuba diving outfit and underwater camera? Would love to see what is in there!!! Great photos of a fascinating site - thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 15, 2016)

yeah I agree someone go for a swim!  looks really cool though, nice to see something different on here


----------

